# opdrogen



## ard.houtstaak

Hi,

Als metafoor, het opdrogen van gedachten, vertaal ik het volgende in het Engels: "my thoughts run dry"...
Ik heb niet de indruk dat dit helemaal correct is...

Iemand suggesties?

Liefs, Arianne


----------



## Tazzler

Ik denk dat het correct is.


----------



## pickarooney

Wat precies betekent  'het opdrogen van gedachten' en hoe zou je dat in in zin gebruiken?
Persoonlijk vind ik het een beetje raar 'run dry' ipv 'have run dry' te gebruiken; ook vermoed ik dat het echter over 'ideas' gaat.


----------



## ard.houtstaak

Ik probeer vooral te benadrukken dat mijn gedachten eigenlijk verdwenen zijn, maar dan met een metafoor. Opdrogen is het verdwijnen van vloeibaar water, zodat er eigenlijk niets overblijft dat 'stroomt', 'vloeit'. Ik probeer dit te vertalen naar de vormen der gedachten.

Mijn gedachten droogde op. Is mijn zin in het Nederlands. De context: verarming/vervaging - het opdrogen - van kennis en - inderdaad - ideeën.

Maar zou jij 'have run dry' gebruiken?


----------



## sound shift

Ik zou "My thoughts have run dry" niet gebruiken.
"I've run out of ideas", "My mind's gone blank", "Inspiration deserts me" en "My imagination fails me" behoren mijns inziens tot de mogelijkheden.


----------



## Church89

Vind persoonlijk '' my mind's gone blank'' persoonlijk meer horen bij een apatisch gevoel. Er zijn mensen die zeggen '' My thoughts have run dry'' maar het is inderdaad niet zo dat dit vaak voorkomt.  Ik vind persoonlijk '' I have run out of thoughts '' of  '' my thoughts have run out '' een leuke oplossing.


----------



## Suehil

Je zou 'My thoughts have run out' nooit horen van een Engelstalige, hoe leuk het ook is.  

Ik ben het met Sound Shift eens; 'My mind's gone blank' of 'I've run out of ideas'.


----------



## ard.houtstaak

Thanks voor jullie suggesties... "I have run out of ideas" is een interessante, maar op de een of andere manier heb ik mijn metafoor dan niet meer, welke ik er graag in wil hebben... misschien past de metafoor niet


----------



## ThomasK

Asl het over metaforen gaat, wil ik wel meedenken. Ik deed even een snelle Googling, en zie... 

"Did your Well of INspiration dry up?" is de titel van een conferentie... En de toevoeging van de well, de (opwellende) bron, maakt de metafoor wel aanvaardbaar, of totaal aanvaardbaar ! 

Googlen op basis van 'inspiration run dry' leidde tot een paar voorbeelden van die combinatie, maar misschien is het toch te kort door de bocht, zonder de bronmetafoor. Nu, ja, er was ooit stream of consciousness, er is de flow, enz. De basismetafoor lijkt mij ook in het Engels wel aanwezig...


----------

